
An annotated version of the Bitcoin paper - mgdo
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/bitcoin
======
roymurdock
Fermat's Library is a great idea. Curating who can annotate documents
(professors, scientists, domain experts) will add a lot more value than
Genius's scheme to have everyone "Annotate the World".

The Bitcoin whitepaper was also a great choice for this type of project.
Terse, spartan language where every word of every sentence is completely
necessary and contributes meaningfully in some way. It's not hard to
understand (unlike the majority of academic research which seems to be
intentionally obfuscated), but it benefits _greatly_ from a bit of context and
color.

Nice work! Hoping to see more interesting papers in the future.

------
kachnuv_ocasek
Wow, this project (Fermat's Library) looks so awesome. It's similar to an idea
I've had for a while, but my pedagogic skills are feeble. I started
translating some collected works of the famous, old French mathematicians, but
ended up with just a few fragments due to other interests and my weak French
skills.

------
dubin
Agreed that this is awesome! Would love to also see Genius-style annotations,
where the comments are on lines instead of the margins. I think this makes it
slightly easier to read the text without scanning back and forth between the
text and margins to check if what you're reading has been annotated

------
greatthanks
If papers would be text formatted or if GitHub could render latex on the fly
then this would exist already. It doesn't b/c PDF is how papers are
dissemeniated - so it's great somebody took care of that gap!

Maybe a another good occasion to mention that coursera currently offers a
Bitcoin MOOC run by some guys from Princeton - it's quite awesome.

[https://www.coursera.org/course/bitcointech](https://www.coursera.org/course/bitcointech)

------
gosub
I suggested:

    
    
        Alan Turing - On Computable Numbers, With an Application to the Entscheidungsproblem
        C. E. Shannon - A Mathematical Theory of Communication

~~~
d_theorist
"The Annotated Turing" by Charles Petzold is what you are after for the first
one. It is great.

------
smallape
This is great. Regarding the tools used to do annotations, has any thought
(possibly elsewhere) been given to (a) format(s) one can easily save, modify,
share etc? I.e. doesn't require a (proprietary?) server, or even something
that could be integrated with a federated wiki?

------
amelius
I always wished there was a platform that allowed us to annotate any paper,
collaboratively. I've always found it rather strange that e.g. Google Scholar
doesn't offer something like this.

Anyway, this is cool. The only thing missing is a comments section.

------
bennyg
Getting weird bug in Safari (Version 8.0.7 (10600.7.12)) where if I click an
annotation then close it, I don't see the rest of the annotated bubbles on the
left.

~~~
digi_owl
Got something similar in Firefox for a moment, then i scrolled a page down and
back up.

What i find more annoying is the behavior of the annotation scroll bar in
combination with the Facebook and Google+ login buttons.

